# 50 shades of Grey - the men's edition



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The version of more interest to men.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

And then the version of REAL interest to real men.......


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not that enamoured with the ladies version :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't help us deaf people.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pardon? Speak up!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Somebody is looking for touch up paint could this be the answer?

Graham


----------

